# Made a can rotator



## hanau (Nov 21, 2012)

Been needing some can rotators since I am finding old cans in the cabinets. Figure this would help keep everything rotated.

First prototype











Second prototype











and the finished can rotator











a short video 

photobucket 47263 1353548001393 - YouTube

It holds 9 cans plan on making some more and making them a little deeper to hold 12 cans and will make some wider to hold the bigger cans.


----------



## yort81 (Nov 21, 2012)

Forgive me...but i have to laugh... sometimes the simple things in life make the most sense!!   

Well done....You just know im going to copy that!


----------



## hanau (Nov 22, 2012)

it is 9 x 14 it will hold 9 cans.

I think if I extend it out to 18 I might get 12 cans in there.

I been stocking up on can foods lately when I find them on sale. 

I been finding name brand can veggies for .50-.70 a can so picking up a flat is less than $10

i also pick up flats of chili tomatoes , beans and mixed vegetables for .60 a can. 
They taste good but usually get mixed with other foods so I am not as picky as I am with peas corn and green beans.


----------



## Curly (Nov 22, 2012)

Put it in your fridge and a fresh cold beer is always at the front. :tongue:


----------



## joefyffe (Nov 22, 2012)

Nifty idea!


----------



## yort81 (Nov 22, 2012)

Curly said:


> Put it in your fridge and a fresh cold beer is always at the front. :tongue:




It only Holds 9 cans.... there wouldnt be time for them to get cold!! :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## rizaydog (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey this is a great idea.  I haven't seen one of these in years.  Nice...


----------



## hanau (Nov 25, 2012)

I went back and made them 18" deep and now it will hold 12 cans each.










next going have to make some wider.

Built probably eight total from 1 sheet of plywood.


----------



## TerryDowning (Nov 26, 2012)

These would be great in the pantry as well. I don't typically put canned goods in the fridge.  Any thought on using thinner ply? 1/4" maybe?


----------



## Fishinbo (Nov 27, 2012)

Neat work.  Making life as easy as possible  





_________________________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Nov 27, 2012)

yort81 said:


> Forgive me...but i have to laugh... sometimes the simple things in life make the most sense!!
> Well done....You just know im going to copy that!


That's a big DITTO.


----------



## bigevilgrape (Nov 29, 2012)

Curly said:


> Put it in your fridge and a fresh cold beer is always at the front. :tongue:



The little fridge in our garage  has a can rack in the door just for this purpose


----------



## hanau (Nov 29, 2012)

TerryDowning said:


> These would be great in the pantry as well. I don't typically put canned goods in the fridge.  Any thought on using thinner ply? 1/4" maybe?



thought about it but decide to go with what i thought was 1/2 but ended up with 5/8th.

Figured would of hold up longer than the 1/4

These are for the pantry not for the fridge, beer doesn't last long enough to need to be rotated.


----------

